# My little study partner



## PC9850 (Feb 22, 2012)

Petey helps me out with some microbiology:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous study partner! I love her giant crest.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Such a helpful little guy  By the way, i love Petey's coloring.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

awww, so cute! looks kinda like one of my tiels xD


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

awww  his colours are beautiful and vibrant! absoloutely gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, cute. It looks like Petey is enjoying staying with you at school.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Petey is a gorgeous little girl! I'm glad she's enjoying your college room with you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I love Petey. Such a pretty bird.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW, nice bird :O


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl. And such a good helper!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is an awesome cockatiel! I love the colors!


----------



## Tiel'♥12 (Nov 19, 2011)

She is pretty! I love her colors!


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

My soul is being absorbed that her magnificent giant crest @[email protected]!


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

She is very pretty  My birds help me with my Uni work too, though to be fair its mostly hindrance rather than help


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, that's cute! Does she punch holes in your paperwork too, LOL? Petey is gorgeous, very interesting mutation and coloring


----------



## PC9850 (Feb 22, 2012)

Petey usually wants to come out when I'm at my desk next to the cage. She has an awkward way of asking to come out; she climbs back and forth very rapidly from a perch to the cage bars facing me. Then when I open the door she runs away being silly. I have to playfully chase her to the door then put her on my shoulder, where she'll stay and preen herself while I continue studying. She's very reserved when outside of the cage. If I put her down somewhere like in the photo, she'll walk around a little then just ask to be let back up on my shoulder. Her wings aren't clipped but she chooses not to fly 99% of the time. She's a very un-mischievous tiel that's just good company while I sit and bore myself with school 

RE her mutation: I found out through this forum that Petey is most likely from the bloodlines of a special mutation created by a breeder in Florida in the 90s. What I was told was that the breeder kept working in deeper and deeper shades of yellow until finally the birds have an unusually vibrant golden color, and they were colloquially called "Grand Pieds" in recognition of this. We also thought Petey was a boy for 10 years until recently I educated myself more on gender-specific mannerisms and confirmed along with a DNA test that Petey is indeed a girl.


----------



## flyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! what a pretty bird! she's beutiful


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Darn those bird gender bending habits! LOL! She's gorgeous, though. Love that yellow on her. And I bet she's become an expert on Microbiology hanging out with you so much, heehee!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

PC9850 said:


> Petey usually wants to come out when I'm at my desk next to the cage. She has an awkward way of asking to come out; she climbs back and forth very rapidly from a perch to the cage bars facing me. Then when I open the door she runs away being silly. I have to playfully chase her to the door then put her on my shoulder, where she'll stay and preen herself while I continue studying. She's very reserved when outside of the cage. If I put her down somewhere like in the photo, she'll walk around a little then just ask to be let back up on my shoulder. Her wings aren't clipped but she chooses not to fly 99% of the time. She's a very un-mischievous tiel that's just good company while I sit and bore myself with school
> 
> RE her mutation: I found out through this forum that Petey is most likely from the bloodlines of a special mutation created by a breeder in Florida in the 90s. What I was told was that the breeder kept working in deeper and deeper shades of yellow until finally the birds have an unusually vibrant golden color, and they were colloquially called "Grand Pieds" in recognition of this. We also thought Petey was a boy for 10 years until recently I educated myself more on gender-specific mannerisms and confirmed along with a DNA test that Petey is indeed a girl.


That's so interesting. Sorry, I assumed Petey was a boy. She's just stunning


----------

